# CEM products Liquidex concern



## Chocamine (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi guys,

I recently received my Liquidex from CEM products.

Now the reason I am posting this here is because it is just about the only board I have found that has discussions about CEM products.

I dosed 2mg of CEM products liquidex and it did *nothing* for my water retention. My old Arimidex tabs wiped that out with just 0.25mg

Also, their product gave me extreme bladder pain. It felt like I was passing a kidney stone while urinating.

I know they're a sponsor here. I'm not trying to bash them.

I don't know if I just got a bad batch or what but I'm concerned that I'm taking a product that is not only fake/underdosed but could be harming my health.

I email CEMproducts with my concern and have gotten no reply so hopefully I can get some resolve here


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2009)

actually I'm beginning to have the same concerns; I got gyno after a successful cycle of mdrol and was given advice to use adex. It has shrunk somewhat, but I was using a full 1mL of it for a week. I tapered down to .5mL this week and it seems to have stopped shrinking. I'm deciding to go back to a 1 mL dose and just use that to kill the gyno. My other concern was that my libido bottomed out and started using dhea as a oral to kick up the libido. It worked on the libido, but now, I dont wtf to do with the gyno, and how long should I stay on the liqudex.
I want to get back and use AAS in August, I'm trying like hell to get rid of the gyno beforehand.


----------



## Chocamine (Jun 8, 2009)

What in God's name does this have to do with my thread? Is your adex from CEM products?




juggernaut said:


> actually I'm beginning to have the same concerns; I got gyno after a successful cycle of mdrol and was given advice to use adex. It has shrunk somewhat, but I was using a full 1mL of it for a week. I tapered down to .5mL this week and it seems to have stopped shrinking. I'm deciding to go back to a 1 mL dose and just use that to kill the gyno. My other concern was that my libido bottomed out and started using dhea as a oral to kick up the libido. It worked on the libido, but now, I dont wtf to do with the gyno, and how long should I stay on the liqudex.
> I want to get back and use AAS in August, I'm trying like hell to get rid of the gyno beforehand.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2009)

Chocamine said:


> You are an idiot. Re-read my original post if you are still confused about the topic at hand, which is whether CEM products liquidex is legitimate. This thread is not about your gyno issues. Take it somewhere else.



You said you were having problems with Liquidex, and were wondering if it was legit or not. Juggernaut said he also had problems with Liquidex, and was also wondering if it was legit.

I'd say this is relevant to your thread, and actually helps your point because you're not the only one with concerns about this product. Drop the attitude, man. If the flame war continues somebody will have to delete this thread and then how much help will you get?

Use your head, for christ's sake.


----------



## Chocamine (Jun 9, 2009)

There is no question about Arimidex's efficacy. It works and it works well.

I was specifically asking about *CEM products*. Juggernaut did not even mention which brand/RC company he was using in his long-winded post. It served _no_ purpose but to derail my thread and further confuse people. 

I apologize if this comes off as rude or arrogant, but since his post is so far off topic he would be best served posting a separate thread on his issue. 



Gazhole said:


> You said you were having problems with Liquidex, and were wondering if it was legit or not. Juggernaut said he also had problems with Liquidex, and was also wondering if it was legit.
> 
> I'd say this is relevant to your thread, and actually helps your point because you're not the only one with concerns about this product. Drop the attitude, man. If the flame war continues somebody will have to delete this thread and then how much help will you get?
> 
> Use your head, for christ's sake.


----------



## Chocamine (Jun 9, 2009)

juggernaut, I *KNOW* Arimidex and Liquidex are the same thing. That is NOT what I am asking. Please stop trolling and GTFO. Since you have the IQ of a potatoe I will explain it to you like I would a 5 year-old. My hope is you actually understand. I read your last post before you edited it and it was obvious you still did not understand what this thread is actually about.

_1) Chocamine has extensive experience with both Liquidex and Arimidex. Chocamine knows they are the same thing. They have both worked for Chocamine in the past when Chocamine ordered from reputable sources.
2) Chocamine has recently ordered liquidex from CEM products and is having doubts about weather it contains the active incredient, or is just candy-flavored horse piss.
3) Chocamine has come on these forums to discuss whether other members have had experience with CEM's products.
4) Reasons Chocamine has *not* come here for: discussing juggernaut's gynecomastia._

As an update, CEM products offered me a free replacement which is in the mail. I will let you guys know if it works.

Since they're a sponsor here I figured I'd get some more replies.


----------



## Chocamine (Jun 9, 2009)

No you were not. If you had said that the product in question was Liquidex that you ordered from CEM products, your post would have had some relevence.

Instead, you used Arimidex from an unspecified source, and noticed it had various effects on you. The amibuity here is that we do not know if you are using real Arimidex and don't know what to expect, or are also using Liquidex from CEM products and are in the same situation as myself. One would be inclined to think that you are indeed using real Arimidex as you said "adex" and did not mention Liquidex, making your post even further off topic.

To actually contribute to your sad issue, if you are noticing a drop in libido from the arimidex then that is probably is a sign that it is working, and that you are overdoing it. When your estrogen drops too low your libido can tank. If you can't get rid of your bitch tits, then I suggest you use Femera, which is far more potent than Arimidex. Good luck and may God have mercy on your soul.






juggernaut said:


> trolling? What the hell is that? GTFO of a topic that had everything to do with the validity of your post? Hey genius, I was questioning the legitimacy and value of the product in much the same way you were.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 10, 2009)

> As an update, CEM products offered me a free replacement which is in the mail. I will let you guys know if it works.



Good to know they are standing behind their products.


----------



## Chocamine (Jun 10, 2009)

While a free reship is a very kind gesture, I wouldn't jump to any conclusions just yet. They very well could send me another bunk bottle but I have my fingers crossed that it will be legit this time. 



dg806 said:


> Good to know they are standing behind their products.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't think their products are bunk. Alot of people love them. It could be a number of things to why you didn't see any effects.


----------



## Chocamine (Jun 11, 2009)

dg806 said:


> It could be a number of things to why you didn't see any effects.



Like what, exactly? I still have some Liquidex from another company left over that is over a year old and it still works like a charm at minimal dosages. I've cranked up CEM products' liquidex to a whopping 2ml and all I'm getting is severe bladder pain. Care to explain that? Unless it's a bad batch or somehow got magically degraded during shipping I don't have a choice but to call it bunk. I know they're a sponsor but the truth can be a real bitch sometimes. 

Hell I'd love nothing more than to take back everything I've said and apologize pronto if the next batch I receive is legit.


----------



## Chocamine (Jun 13, 2009)

Well I received my 2nd bottle a few days ago and it's the exact same as the first one. This stuff is bunk- through and through.

dg08, I'd love to see some testimonials of all those people who claim to love CEM's products because quite frankly I have not seen any and trust me, I've searched.

I'm not going to ask them for a refund because, although they made a modest profit off of me, they lost some money reshipping the product. Just not worth the hassle. I learned my lesson- I'm going to order brand-name products from now on.

*Do not order from CEM products.*


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 17, 2009)

My friend has Liquidex from ag-guys.com

While I know this is not CEM Products, and Chocamine should NOT get his panties in a bunch, I would like to mention he ran 1mg EOD during cycle and got gyno from a Turanabol only cycle at 50mg ED. So Liquid Arimidex must be under dosed regardless of what company.


----------

